# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  GQ's fight video

## GQ-Bouncer

GQ's fight video - 
http://www.cyberbullets.net/movies/travsfirstmma.mpg 

Note a few points 
- I was hit a grand total of 2wice in the first round, all those other blows didnt land & were blocked 

- After being hit 6-7 times fairly savagely in the 2nd, i had superficial cuts & yes, i was harsh concussed  :Frown:  

lemme know what you think, this is a bit of a bad angle, you'll notice that the ref is blocking (the camera from seeing) alot of my strikes, especially in the first round - as well, we didnt have the audio close enough to hear the beautiful skin-on-skin smack - we both knew eachother as we train in the same club, he is a jujitsu blue belt (i'm a white belt) and i took it on 6 hours notice as another fighter dropped

----------


## mesomorph

Yeah I agree with your evaluation. If he had landed those, you would have been out after a while. Awesome blocking. You got pretty fired up by the end, got quite a few good shot's in, did a better job using your legs. I am pretty impressed. Your arms must be sore as hell from the blocking.

He looks like he would have weighed in about 20 lbs more than you. But for your frame size you are in much better shape.

I enjoy your posts around & have a great deal of respect for you, so I will give you the credit publicly. It did piss me off though when I PM'ed you a couple months back & you blew it off though.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

sorry meso, i always have like 15-20 msn windows and 13 or so Explorer windows active, i remember writing a reply back, but i guess i didnt finish it. Every so often when i have to reset i close all the msn/explorer windows. - I rarely check my AR msgs, so i apologize on the oversight

----------


## USfighterFC

I cant watch it. It stops like every 2 seconds to "communicate"

----------


## tobetutz

good video, keep up the good work

----------


## simm

sounds like a good match...gonna download now..takin 1hr 2 download..

----------


## sonar1234

Big file GQ 239Megs, i will download from work my internet connection here is way to slow.

----------


## scriptfactory

Can you say YouTube.com?

----------


## spencer

its not workin

----------


## zimmy

well good fight for your first...you guys both obviously have great conditioning. Your school must put emphesis on that. Just some friendly advice...

1) that guilitine is such a waste of energy with 1 arm under his armpit. You rarely are going to choke some one out like that. But it's a great way to force some one to the ground.

2) Your school may be more punching based than bjj based. There were alot of open throws / sweeps that weren't taken advantage of on both sides. 

3) your footwork is a little off. Throwing off balance punches is bad.

4) he wasn't going for the body at all, but if he was, covering your face with your gloves to the point that it blocks your vision to defend against the punch is an easy way to get jacked. I'd slip and take him down personally...specially with how high he was standing.

5) WTF do i know :P

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

nah that's good stuff zimmy, those are the posts i want to hear 

i actually didnt train at all for this fight, I had 6 hours notice as another fighter dropped. i'm a terrible boxer, so you'll notice I try not to punch to much. Also, I am a white-belt in jujitsu, and i was fighting a blue-belt, so I had no intentions of wanting to go down. 

Your right about the guillotine choke, you'll notice in the video that i realize it's useless, and even though it is sorta choking him and taking away energy, i sacrafice it in order to clinch

good stuff though, thanks for the advice!  :Smilie:

----------


## firmechicano831

its taking for ever to download and hopefully I can watch it.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

i'll work on getting a smaller version boys

----------


## USfighterFC

Yeah I'm curious I'd like to check it out.

----------


## Big Broker 1

damn it wont download...what's going on?

----------


## Natty99

What up with the shirt bro...Gyno?

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> What up with the shirt bro...Gyno?


LOL no, 

I've always trained with a shirt on, so that's how i'll fight

----------


## J.S.N.

yeah **** ringworm and shit. why they call you gq though? that guy that that stole your sleeves left you looking not-so-gq.

----------


## zimmy

> What up with the shirt bro...Gyno?



i actually find that a good rash guard is easier to slip out with than shirtless.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> i actually find that a good rash guard is easier to slip out with than shirtless.


yah, i actually have a rashguard and sprawl fightshorts - but unfortunetly i had very little notice to fight and i had to get to warmup so i just grabbed the first set of clean gym clothes

----------

